# General Maintenance Question



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Recently bought a nice condition 2002. Original owner was professional family guy, religiously changed oil, rotated tires -- and did nothing else. Car just passed 60K miles.

First thing the car needed was new rubber, bought and put on. What else would you folks suggest?

I'm thinking auto trans fluid change, new battery, and front brake pads. Also, anyone know the deal with the air filter just inside the hood, center front? The previous owner did change that out often, and said it's very important. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Coolant flush, brake fluid flush if it hasn't been done before.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> Recently bought a nice condition 2002. Original owner was professional family guy, religiously changed oil, rotated tires -- and did nothing else. Car just passed 60K miles.
> 
> First thing the car needed was new rubber, bought and put on. What else would you folks suggest?
> 
> ...


check fluids, power steering, transmission, etc

inspect your belts. i would only replace the air filter if it has lots of caked on dirt.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------

